# Australia and India to strengthen military ties



## Vikrant

It is good to see Australians realizing that friendship with India is far more beneficial than animosity. 

---

New Delhi: Australia and India are deepening military ties and reviving the spirit of a controversial four-way democratic coalition with Japan and the United States, in response to growing concerns about China.

Momentum towards full bilateral naval exercises, intelligence sharing and a safeguards agreement for uranium exports has been propelled by the May election of a strong Indian leader, Narendra Modi, who in November is likely to become the first Indian prime minister to visit Australia since 1988.

And it has been spurred by Chinas escalating challenges to its eastern and southern neighbours and to what the US and Australia call "freedom of navigation".

Referring to those conflicts, Foreign Minister Julie Bishop raised the spectre of World War I to warn that "random events can unleash forces that quickly spiral out of control".



Communications Minister Malcolm Turnbull said that China's actions were driving erstwhile enemies together.  "The consequence has been how Chinas neighbours are drawing closer to the United States than ever before," he said.

Until now, India has been relatively muted in response to Peoples Liberation Army incursions across the "line of actual control", which stretches 4000-kilometres along the spine of the Himalayas.  

Mr Modi, however, is signalling a new policy of strategically and forcefully pushing back, according to serving and retired officials.

"Next time the response will not be fudge or denial," said the chief spokesman for Mr Modis Bharatiya Janata Party, MJ Akbar, referring to a three-week Chinese army incursion into Indian Kashmir, which took place last year.

"You are playing chess, but the knights are fully armed," he said.

As well as signalling tougher reactions, the Modi administration is helping to weave a web of security relationships stretching east across the Indo-Pacific and south to Australia.  

"Everyone is convinced that we need a very strong countervailing coalition in the region to balance China  not 'contain' China  and Australia must play a very important role," said Shyam Saran, chairman of the national security advisory board under India's National Security Council.  

Next week, Japans Prime Minister Shinzo Abe will travel to Australia, where he is expected to sign a breakthrough agreement to enable the export of military technology, potentially including coveted submarine technology.

The agreement will sharpen the northern and southern points of what Mr Abe has previously referred to as a "diamond to safeguard the maritime commons stretching from the Indian Ocean region to the western Pacific".

The idea of a democratic coalition was  spawned a decade ago in a teleconference initiated by the then US secretary of state, Colin Powell, on the day of the Aceh tsunami, according to officials privy to those discussions.

Mr Powell mobilised his Japanese, Indian and Australian counterparts for a humanitarian response that was intended to be faster and bigger than anything the United Nations or China could match, according to officials privy to those talks. 

The momentum carried into a "quadrilateral security dialogue", which later foundered because of design flaws  the worlds fourth largest democracy, Indonesia, was not represented  and also because of a furious Chinese official response to major joint naval drills that took place in 2007 in the Bay of Bengal.

"The rug was pulled from under our feet," said Mr Saran, who was Indias foreign secretary until 2006, noting a perception that prime minister Kevin Rudd had placed priority on relations with China.

Mr Saran said the idea could now be reborn as a consultative security forum that included Indonesia, but should not be badged as a "military alliance". 

"The spirit of a flexible coalition for co-operation and dialogue is coming back," the director of the International Security Program at the Lowy Institute, Rory Medcalf, said. He added that this was a "pivotal" moment in the India relationship.

Australian, Indian and US officials believe there is no need to provoke China's ire by marketing an axis-of-democracy, preferring to leave formal security discussions to the more inclusive East Asia Summit in Myanmar later this year.

The coalition-building has gained renewed interest since the weekend, when China released a new official map that showed large areas of the India's Arunachal Pradesh as Chinese "Southern Tibet".

The map was specially elongated to showcase the extent of Chinas claims in the South China Sea, stretching 2500 kilometres south from the Chinese mainland.

Officials say Mr Modi signalled his more assertive stance on the day of his swearing-in ceremony, on May 26, when his staff guided the Tibetan prime minister in-exile and Taiwan representative to the front and fourth rows, respectively. 

"Narendra Modi has a different set of priorities for economic growth, good governance and, above all, national security," a retired senior intelligence officer, referring to the protocol at the ceremony and a series of key appointments, said.

Mr Modi is keen to attract Chinese investment and emulate some of Chinas growth success, although his country is far less dependent upon China than either Australia or Japan.

Chinas share of Australian merchandise exports have more than doubled, however, to 36 per cent, since foreign minister Stephen Smith stood alongside his Chinese counterpart to announce he was dumping the old quadrilateral security agreement in February 2008.

Australia and India to strengthen military ties


----------



## bianco

Arming Australia with nuclear weapons would be the best idea.
Her 'popgun' military at present wouldn't make the slightest dent on China.

"Australia is doing naval exercises in case it's needed to control China".....China would be rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## Vikrant

New Delhi : India and Australia will undertake their first joint naval exercise later this year even as the two, along with Japan, look at the possibility of a trilateral exercise, a move that will likely rile China.

India, Japan and Australia have decided to deepen their ties in all sectors, especially in the field of maritime security, defence sources said.

The trio had held their first-ever high-level trilateral dialogue last week which was attended by Foreign Secretary Jaishankar, Japanese vice-foreign minister Akitaka Saiki and the Australian secretary of the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, Peter Varghese.

While they discussed a range of issues, maritime security, including freedom of navigation in the South China Sea and trilateral maritime cooperation in the Indian Ocean and Pacific Ocean, topped the agenda.

“The three countries have agreed to deepen their defence ties with each other. Discussion on a possible trilateral naval exercise was held but no decision has been taken”, sources said.

They added that India and Australia will undertake their first joint naval exercise later this year.

The naval exercise with Australia is likely to be held side-by-side with a similar Indian exercise with Japan scheduled later in September-October, the sources said. China had reacted sharply earlier when, in 2007, the three nations had carried out such joint talks with the US.

India Australia to hold joint naval drill this year Free Press Journal


----------



## Vikrant

India and Australia will focus on anti-submarine warfare in their first ever joint naval exercises, signaling a growing strategic relationship to counter China’s increased activity in the Indian Ocean.

The war games starting Sept. 11 off India’s Visakhapatnam port in the Bay of Bengal will include exercises to protect a tanker from a hostile attack submarine. The area is near waters where China deployed a nuclear-powered submarine for the first time last year, as well as the Sri Lankan port where another unit surfaced twice. That caused a diplomatic uproar.

There’s the “potential for increased security tensions in the Indian Ocean,” said Captain Sheldon Williams, defense adviser at the Australian High Commission in New Delhi. “We sit right in the confluence of the Indian and Pacific Oceans. We have a significant responsibility for its security. That’s how we’re looking at it now.”

The drills -- first discussed a decade ago -- come as global powers vie for greater influence. The Indian Ocean’s sea lanes account for nearly half of the world’s container trade, including 80 percent of China’s oil imports.

“We’re seeing a genuine power play in the Indian Ocean,” said Rory Medcalf, head of the National Security College at the Australian National University in Canberra. “Indian security cooperation with the U.S. and its allies is increasing, which rattles the Chinese.”

...

India-Australia Drills Targeting Submarines Seen Rattling China


----------



## Vikrant

NEW DELHI—
Australia wants to join India, the United States and Japan in joint naval exercises in the Indian Ocean, widening participation in multilateral drills as China's influence in the region grows.

Australian Defense Minister Kevin Andrews said expanding the exercises to include more countries would help avoid military mistakes in a region where China and India are increasingly competing.

"Exercising together is one way to avoid some kind of miscalculation happening," he told reporters on the second day of a visit to New Delhi. "India shares our interest in the wider free passage of international trade."

India and the United States hold the so-called Malabar exercises in the Indian Ocean every year. This year, Japan will take part, the first time since 2007 the exercises have included a third country - and a sign of closer military ties between allies worried about Chinese activity in the region.

China's increasing assertiveness in the South China Sea has angered neighbors there as well as Japan and the United States, two of the major maritime powers in Asia.

China also shocked India last year with two Chinese submarine visits to Sri Lanka, India's island-nation neighbor to the south.

Andrews said on Wednesday Australia was concerned about escalating strategic rivalry in the South China Sea, saying it put Asia at the risk of a military blunder.

His visit to New Delhi comes as India and Australia prepare to hold their first bilateral naval maneuvers next month, where they will showcase their anti-submarine warfare capability.

Andrews said defense ties with India would deepen.

"Gradually we will expand the range of exercises. We are looking at air force to air force and army to army exercises over the next year or two," he said.

India last hosted a multilateral exercise in 2007 when it invited Japan, Australia and Singapore to join drills with the United States in the Bay of Bengal, prompting disquiet in Beijing.

India's Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar also expressed interest in Australia's "Bushmaster" armored infantry vehicle, Andrews said, although talks on any sales were at an early stage.

Australia Hopes to Join India-US-Japan Naval Drills


----------



## Spinster

Yeah, like the Aussies will make a difference. It will be us, all us, all the way, once again. If, we can finance the effort.


----------



## Bleipriester

I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ice-days-murderous-gang-rape-two-sisters.html


----------



## Vikrant

Bleipriester said:


> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says



This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.


----------



## Bleipriester

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.
Click to expand...

Maybe it is because rape is "sometimes right" in India.


----------



## Vikrant

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is because rape is "sometimes right" in India.
Click to expand...


No it is not right in India but it seems like it is right in Germany or else Germany would not rank among top three on the rape index. Stick to the topic and know this that Germany and Germans are the last group of people who can preach morality to Indians.


----------



## Bleipriester

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is because rape is "sometimes right" in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not right in India but it seems like it is right in Germany or else Germany would not rank among top three on the rape index. Stick to the topic and know this that Germany and Germans are the last group of people who can preach morality to Indians.
Click to expand...

Your anti-German polemics and your anti-German propaganda lies are jokes and I cannot care about such nonsense.






Rape statistics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

India is the hell for girls and women, no matter how you anti-german nut and asshole try to distract and accuse.


----------



## Vikrant

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is because rape is "sometimes right" in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not right in India but it seems like it is right in Germany or else Germany would not rank among top three on the rape index. Stick to the topic and know this that Germany and Germans are the last group of people who can preach morality to Indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anti-German polemics and your anti-German propaganda lies are jokes and I cannot care about such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape statistics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> India is the hell for girls and women, no matter how you anti-german nut and asshole try to distract and accuse.
Click to expand...


If you had formal education and you understood statistics, I could engage in discussion with you but you are an illiterate so it will be a waste of my time. Germany ranks 3rd from the top in rape index. India ranks 5th from the bottom. Unlike your Wikipeida statistics, mine is from the UN.


----------



## Bleipriester

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don´t get why there is business with this perverted state of rape and caste-based oppression.
> 
> ‘Rape? Sometimes it's RIGHT': Indian state minister says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about India and Australia co-operating on military issues. This thread is not about rape statistics. BTW, Germany, your country is among top three rapist countries according to UN's rape index. India is among bottom five on the rape index. Go to school and learn some statistics and then start a thread about rape. Leave this thread alone unless you can contribute something relevant to the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is because rape is "sometimes right" in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not right in India but it seems like it is right in Germany or else Germany would not rank among top three on the rape index. Stick to the topic and know this that Germany and Germans are the last group of people who can preach morality to Indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anti-German polemics and your anti-German propaganda lies are jokes and I cannot care about such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rape statistics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> India is the hell for girls and women, no matter how you anti-german nut and asshole try to distract and accuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had formal education and you understood statistics, I could engage in discussion with you but you are an illiterate so it will be a waste of my time. Germany ranks 3rd from the top in rape index. India ranks 5th from the bottom. Unlike your Wikipeida statistics, mine is from the UN.
Click to expand...

The source is included in the graphic, you fool. The illiterate is you.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Lack of logical thinking in your posts clearly demonstrate you to be a fool. You cannot even stick to the topic. Go get some education instead of wasting your time on the Internet. May be it will do you some good.


----------



## Vikrant

...

Defence Minister Kevin Andrews has flagged the revival of controversial four-way naval drills with the United States, India and Japan in a clear signal Australia is pushing back against growing Chinese assertiveness towards its neighbours.

In what could stoke fears in Beijing of a "containment" strategy, Mr Andrews said during a visit to India this week that Australia would be keen to take part in such exercises, which were tried in 2007 but shelved after China reacted badly.

Mr Andrews told an audience during a question and answer session in Delhi that it had been "a mistake" for the then Labor government to pull out of a so-called quadrilateral defence dialogue and naval drill.

...

Australia flags naval drills with US, India and Japan in signal to China


----------

